# wtf is going on with my brakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!



## losfreddy (Oct 3, 2008)

*wtf is going on with my brakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!*

so my wheel shakes expecaly when braking... Rotors right?? ok, so i changed my breaks 3 times in the past week., 4 new rotors.. Just changed both break capilers and still contunes. Driver break still touching the rotor and causing the break to smoke and new rotor to squeak. Front wheel hasn't stopped shaking. Ive done everything i can think of to stop this problem and nothing i do is effective. WHAT can i do to stop this!!!?!??!? Im at my wits end. I feel like chunking and wrecking this damn car cause no matter what i do the problem persists. I wouldve spent nearly 200 so far and gotten nowhere.


----------



## JoeMechanic (Dec 18, 2008)

Make sure you lubricate the slides on the caliper mounting with caliper grease(its usually black in color).Caliper pistons should go in smoothly all the way in..if not it will stick and cause a pull or wheel lock up.Also while you have it off the ground check the front wheel bearings with wheel on the car and tight try moving the wheel in and out with one hand on the top of tire and other on the bottom..if any play more than 1/32 of an inch to 1/16th..or hear noise when spinning wheel..the bearing is SHOT!.Check tie rod ends and ball joints while you're at it.


----------



## losfreddy (Oct 3, 2008)

JoeMechanic said:


> Make sure you lubricate the slides on the caliper mounting with caliper grease(its usually black in color).Caliper pistons should go in smoothly all the way in..if not it will stick and cause a pull or wheel lock up.Also while you have it off the ground check the front wheel bearings with wheel on the car and tight try moving the wheel in and out with one hand on the top of tire and other on the bottom..if any play more than 1/32 of an inch to 1/16th..or hear noise when spinning wheel..the bearing is SHOT!.Check tie rod ends and ball joints while you're at it.


Does that include if a slight grind is felt when turning rotor? My wheel has play but is minor and was shaking side to side instead of top to bottom (probably doent matter duh). And would it be a bet to get an alignment after changing it. And how to get to the bearing? Do I have to take the ball joints out


----------



## zewolf (Jan 21, 2009)

i have da sameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee probleeeeeeeeeeeeem for god sake some body helps meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i changed every thing and it keeps shaking i have nissan b14 1999 and this problem makes me wanna sell it :S


----------



## MDmastech5 (Jan 21, 2009)

did you take the bearings out and clean them, then put new grease in them? If not you could have this problem even with new brakes.


----------



## zewolf (Jan 21, 2009)

tnx man for your reply

but which bearrings r u talkin about ???


----------



## zewolf (Jan 21, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaah i changed them man i changed the steering rack and the hub and the rotors


----------



## MDmastech5 (Jan 21, 2009)

do you have integral or nonintegral brakes?


----------



## zewolf (Jan 21, 2009)

integral ..... they r not abs


----------



## MDmastech5 (Jan 21, 2009)

was the castle nut tightened down properly?


----------



## zewolf (Jan 21, 2009)

yaaah man they r


----------



## illig (Feb 22, 2009)

you should check the brake hoses (the rubber ones connecting the steel lines to the calipers)

i once had a collapsed hose on a 96 chevy, and it caused one of my calipers to drag with similar symptoms as yours

the hoses are a fairly cheap replacement (~$25/piece or so), but they might deal with your issue... also flush your brake fluid when changing them (you'll need to bleed your brakes anyway, so might as well flush all of the fluid...)


----------



## janf (Mar 1, 2009)

In my younger days I forever was warping rotors because after the brake job I didnt torque the lug nuts with a proper torque wrench. Sure felt like I had them tight but apparently never equal.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

losfreddy said:


> so my wheel shakes expecaly when braking


If the front tires on a front wheel drive car are excessively worn, steering wheel vibration can occur when braking.


----------

